# apple CarPlay



## KGraeme (4 mo ago)

My Cruze constantly had issues with the wire from the USB port to our phones. It was really annoying that It would constantly disconnect every time we hit a bump. I got a recommendation from my friend for a smart dongle that does the issue.
I bought the CarPlay adapter from carlinkit official store and I use it in my Cruze. It was very easy to install. Just plugged it in and followed a couple of simple prompts on the screen. I paired it to my car in less than five minutes. Once paired, it boots carplay automatically each time I start the vehicle. It connects immediately when I get in the car and shuts off automatically after I get out.







Carplay seems to work just the same as when connected via USB. Knob and steering wheel control both work just the same as wired CarPlay. There is about 1 to 2 seconds of delay on the audio side but that's totally fine. By the time car boots up, it can jump straight into CarPlay automatically. Didn't expect it to be faster than plugging in a wire and I am pleasantly surprised by this!
The adapter is quite small and smaller than I thought it would be so it' fits nice in the center console tucked out of the way. I installed it in the center console, so it's totally out of view and connects perfectly. And plugging it is also charges it. Wired also great, but there are benefits to having it wireless. No need to take the extra step to plug it in, it can sit in your pocket. Or, if you leave the phone is a bag, you don't have to fish it out.
So convenient to keep the phone in the pocket or purse😊The key is that the adapter can also charge my phone!!! This is really convenient!!! Now we get in the car and it connects automatically and we haven't had an issue since. I am very satisfied with my carplay adapter. Highly recommended!








Carlinkit 4.0 / Carlinkit 3.0 Wireless CarPlay Adapter for Wired CarPlay Cars Compatible with 98% Cars


Carlinkit 3.0/4.0 U2W Plus dongle is a wireless CarPlay/Android adapter that is suitable for 98% of existing wired CarPlay-enabled vehicles and wired CarPlay-enabled receivers. If you use an iPhone and your vehicle supports wired CarPlay or these Aftermarket Head-Units (Alpine/ Pioneer/...




carlinkitlife.com


----------



## Richio (4 mo ago)

KGraeme said:


> My Cruze constantly had issues with the wire from the USB port to our phones. It was really annoying that It would constantly disconnect every time we hit a bump. I got a recommendation from my friend for a smart dongle that does the issue.
> I bought the CarPlay adapter from carlinkit official store and I use it in my Cruze. It was very easy to install. Just plugged it in and followed a couple of simple prompts on the screen. I paired it to my car in less than five minutes. Once paired, it boots carplay automatically each time I start the vehicle. It connects immediately when I get in the car and shuts off automatically after I get out.
> View attachment 299647
> 
> ...


Thanks for your recommend. I had been considering getting one because if it worked the convenience factor of not having to plug the phone in every time I get in the car for a short trip would be nice (I'd still want to plug in on long trips to keep the phone charged). Based on the feedback, I think I'll place an order for myself. lol.


----------

